# Random orbital Vs Palm sander



## rkwjunior (Apr 14, 2010)

What is best for removing largest amount of material, and over all best workshop sander. This is might be a wasted thread, but i'm new at this.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

RO will fit the bill nicely. 
Small belt sander like this one would also be a handy addition.http://www.skiltools.com/en/AllTools/Category/Product/default.html?pid=7500


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

A belt sander is the best for rapid stock removal. 

I don't even own a Random Orbit snader anymore because sanding discs are expensive, and I don't like all the time it takes to remove the swirl marks they leave. 

I just use quarter sheet sanders now. 60, 100, 150, 220 leaves a great surface for finishing. Doesn't remove a lot of material quickly though. A RO will do that, but then I have spend the extra time I saved removing the swirl marks. Maybe its just me, but I don't use like them.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

All 3 have their uses. 
The BS removes mat like crazy and can ruin a project even when you're careful.
The RO is somewhat more versatile than the BS and with the right disc can remove as effectively without as great a danger as the BS and does well in removing BS marks.
The palm sander is great for removing sanding marks from the previous tools but still leaves it's own marks, tiny loops.
If my project is to be stained, clear Polly or oiled I sand up to 320 or 400 grit on a sanding board and sand with the grain, then I finish off with 00 or 000. I also use the SW between coats.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would rather have a random orbital sander. They do not leave swirl marks, the older circular sanders did. The random orbit sanders combine a circular sander with a regular palm sander. For removing large material, I'm with everyone else, get a belt sander.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sanders do a good job in removing material and finishing. Once you get the hang of scrapers, that's what you'll use most.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Colt W. Knight said:


> A belt sander is the best for rapid stock removal.
> 
> I don't even own a Random Orbit snader anymore because sanding discs are expensive, and I don't like all the time it takes to remove the swirl marks they leave.
> 
> I just use quarter sheet sanders now. 60, 100, 150, 220 leaves a great surface for finishing. Doesn't remove a lot of material quickly though. A RO will do that, but then I have spend the extra time I saved removing the swirl marks. Maybe its just me, but I don't use like them.


the swirl marks are from what i call cheep sand paper My 6" ridgid ro doesn't leve swirl marks i use the bull dog paper that a boat co. use's I buy it in 100 sheet's and it is cheep price maybe 60cent's each Maybe little more for different grit's I have lot's of grit's I think the cheep paper the grit's come off of the paper that's what causes the swirls in wood My ro i use it to sand out the swirl marks out of walnut which you can see when you use a belt sander my 2cents


----------

